# Leather chair problems



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a saddle leather chair which is quite comfortable, but annoying in its design somewhat. My question to readers is how to go about improving it to eliminate or reduce the annoyances.

Annoyance #1:
Where your back contacts the chair, there is a zippered component that instead of maintaining its position, by vitue of sitting scrunches it downward. The problem is how can I keep it at its proper level? Currently, I tuck a lap blanket around it - but that does not work so good. I'm thinking of possibly a velcro solution.

Annoyance #2:
The bottom cushion upon which you sit seems to want to protrude out the front after sitting in the chair for a while, and never stays tucked in - it always moves forward. What can I do - possibly on its bottom to keep it from moving forward - i.e. would a velcro solution work?

Annoyance #3:
The bottom cusion upon which you sit has developed a tear. I currenly place a towel over it just as a cover when I sit down. It probably needs professional attention, but I'd like to do a repair if possible. Advice needed about what I could possibly be done. Note: the tear has grown, probably from continuing to sit on the chair.

Tia,

-- Tom


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

#1 VELCRO
#2 VELCRO
#3 DUCT TAPE

I think 1 & 2 are interchangeable with the duct tape if you make a loop out of it. 

You can't just repair leather, you need an upholsterer to replace the panel with a new piece of leather.


----------



## devil_121 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Annoyance #3:
The bottom cusion upon which you sit has developed a tear. I currenly place a towel over it just as a cover when I sit down. It probably needs professional attention, but I'd like to do a repair if possible. Advice needed about what I could possibly be done. Note: the tear has grown, probably from continuing to sit on the chair.*

Quite a practical temporary solution, I am really impressed. But I think it's shadowing the glamour and comfort ness of the lather chair. You are right that it require professional attention. But I think it may cost you a bit. But my friend if you put a cheap far on the top of bottom cushion. It may still look attractive and it shall save your lots of money.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You have time to sit down?


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I googled "repair leather" and got lots of hits
this one looks useful-and they sell a $16 kit

http://www.leatherworldtech.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=LLPROHEAT


----------

